# NZ v Argentina



## Furryanimal (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 27, 2022)

Scotland v USA




this should not be blocked in Britain


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 27, 2022)

los angeles sevens


----------



## Pinky (Aug 27, 2022)

Unfortunately, 2 of the 3 videos cannot be viewed here


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 27, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Unfortunately, 2 of the 3 videos cannot be viewed here


Unfortunately this happens.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Bellbird (Aug 27, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


>


I have yet to see the game but I know the AB's lost. It will be interesting to see what was wrong in their game this time. I have to say the Argies game has improved heaps.


----------



## Furryanimal (Aug 28, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> I have yet to see the game but I know the AB's lost. It will be interesting to see what was wrong in their game this time. I have to say the Argies game has improved heaps.


It has but NZ have lost three home games in a row.Knives are out for the coach


----------



## Bellbird (Aug 28, 2022)

Foster has held his job through to the World Cup. There is no excuse for giving the game away through penalties.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 3, 2022)

Week 4


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 3, 2022)

AB's win 53 to 3. Their win follows a pattern of late, unfortunately. They are treated too much like gods  consequently it can affect their playing.


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 3, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> AB's win 53 to 3. Their win follows a pattern of late, unfortunately. They are treated too much like gods  consequently it can affect their playing.


But they have lost a few times recently.


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> los angeles sevens


Not available in AU


----------



## Bellbird (Sep 4, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> But they have lost a few times recently.


Yes that is what I was referring to, meaning they had a big win after a few losses, which follows a pattern of their playing of late.


----------

